# Trusting a man, lord help me...



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

So Tuesday I am going to my parents' house for a few days for thanksgiving. I will be back Friday morning, so not a terribly long trip. But my boyfriend will have the task of taking Pepper out for social time while i'm gone, replacing her food, and her water. And cleaning her wheel. 
He's most grossed out by the wheel. But hasn't ever taken her out by himself either. 
Is there a way I could make either task easier for him?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Depending on how socialized your hedgie is, it's might be tough on him. My current hedgehog and the last one I owned would not allow anyone other than me to take her out of her cage, although after I took them out, they'll let others hold them. Maybe have him use some fleece or a towel to get her out to avoid being pricked too badly?


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well I'm gonna start by saying were not useless; I own my fare share of reptiles that need care, and heating constantly checked and fixed. I also deal with all other animals in my house ( including the gfs ). Bell lives in my reptile room/ slash office/ spare room, because she needs heat and that's were she will get the best care ( gf knows nothing about heating ).:grin:

However my advice to you, is to is to start start training him:roll::lol:. Get him to start doing what you do on a regular basis, get pepper used to him, and vice versa. In a week when you leave, he should be a pro:grin: it will be like you never left.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Oi! But he isn't used to handling animals at all... he is on the coch with us every night during Pepper's social time... I just don't know if he will actually take her out if im not here. 
But he did make me feel better this afternoon. I went to work at 1:30 and when he got home at 5, he realized the heat wasn't working. The first thing he did was check on Pepper! (She is perfectly fine, her CHE kept her toasty warm.)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like he'll be able to handle the important things then.  I wouldn't worry too much if he doesn't get her out for social time. I had to leave Lily with my aunt for up to a week a few times & my aunt wasn't at all comfortable with taking her out & never did. She checked her to make sure she responded, monitored temperatures, food eaten, etc., and that all worked just fine. If you really want him to handle her, I would do as Tony said & start having him take her out now and get used to doing so. Then he'll be more prepared when you actually leave. But making sure temperature is fine & food/water are good to go are the most important things, as well as at least a visual check over for anything wrong even if she stays in her cage for it.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you, maybe that's the happy medium we can agree to! I showed him how to spray her food so it's easier for her to chew. She has been eating a lot more since I started doing that!! I also told him he can just put her in her kitty pool play pen for an hour or so and he said that won't be difficult! 
And on impulse I brought home a lovely baby mack snow leopard gecko two days ago without asking first... I am so lucky he accepts all of my exotic loves!! 
The mack snow is actually a first generation morph. 

Lilysmommy, you are always so helpful! Thank you!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem.  Sounds like he's a good boyfriend! I'm sure he and Pepper will do fine while you're gone. Try to relax and enjoy your holiday!


----------

